# my engine...



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

right now i have a 240z with a 280 engine that has 3 wbber carbs on it. I like then engine but i was wondering if i should upgrade it with new cam and rockers and sutch, and maybe ditch the carbs for fuel injetion.
Or
Should I look at a new engine? I was thinking a 3 liter inline 6 but from what I have seen (please currect me if I'm wrong) I have seen people push the v6 3liter in the 300zx to higher hp like 400. and I know there are in lines with higher hp than that but i have not seen anyone do it for a price at least 3 times what it cost for that v6 to get that hp.
Or
should i just get a v8


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well it depends if you want crazy horsepower get a V8 but if you want to keep it Nissan a RB25DET would be nice if it would work and still get major horsepower from it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The VG30ET will be good for power (do not get the NA it will make no power). It can be fitted into your car fairly easily and has been done several times before. Also the power potential for the VG30ET is amazing so I would try to work with that. Or you could do an easy swap to a L28ET


----------

